# Drivers and Operators Needed - Connecticut



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Truck drivers, loader operators, bobcat operators, shovelers and subcontractors needed for the upcoming season. Must be available 24 hours a day.

Work is all commercial out of the Middletown, CT area. 

Experience is needed, drug testing, great pay for the right person.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Still looking for qualified personal. We pay competitive wages and operate well maintained equipment.


----------



## xtremedmax (Dec 2, 2012)

hello, I would like to find out more. I have expierience as well as two guys with diesels and v plows. Not sure exactly what your looking for. Im just south of Middletown. Let me know, Thanks


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Time once again to get the word out. We are still looking for qualified people.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if you are looking for subs, i have a 680 loader, and two extra 450 dump trucks with plow/sanders.


----------

